# Heated exchange between Uber driver, passenger caught on camera



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://bronx.news12.com/story/39721...etween-uber-driver-passenger-caught-on-camera

She refused to get out of his car, but eventually left after 45 minutes.

"You see it so many times&#8230;It's happening to so many drivers," says Hassen, who started with Uber nine months ago after his father got sick.

He says difficult, unruly and aggressive passengers are just some of the problems Uber drivers face daily in the ride-sharing industry. According to Hassen, the new Uber carpool feature has been causing drivers headaches, saying passengers don't know that the company is in charge of those meeting zones, not the drivers.

Uber told News 12 that it is refunding Hassen $30 that is owed to him from the incident. It is also urging passengers to double check license plates and driver's names to make sure they are getting into the right car.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

Whait, what. Just stop at the drive then and I’ll throw in a Big Mac to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Whoops, this doesn’t look like the Uber training video I watched LOL


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


>


The best $5.70 you even invested.. prolly tax deductable too as it's tools for the trade..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PEH6LK/?tag=ubne0c-20


Works in the Dark!
Guaranteed results!
No Special diet required!
Developed by four noted scientists&#8230; After enjoying chili and beans!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Shamu wanted a free ride. Sad world we live in. Harpoon or be harpooned.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Oversized, bloated and bigoted lardbucket. I wonder what her rating was... Maybe a 4.2? Oh no, that's in metric tons.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Shamu wanted a free ride. Sad world we live in. Harpoon or be harpooned.


My hero! Good for you Uber dude. How come you didn't press the 911 button though? I would have done that first thing.

Anyway, good job. Hope that second rider had a car seat though...


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Dude handled it all wrong.
Cancel notification comes. Pull over.
"Ma'am, you canceled the ride, you need to get out of my car."
"No? You have 30 seconds to get out or I call the police."
Call cops and wait. "Officer, this woman has been asked to leave my vehicle and she refuses. I'm pressing charges of trespassing."

I'm old and cranky. Don't mess with me.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> How come you didn't press the 911 button though? I would have done that first thing.


Yep, I was thinking the same. He should've called the po po to come take her to her natural habitat instead of spending 45 minutes arguing with her.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yep, I was thinking the same. He should've called the po po to come take her to her natural habitat instead of spending 45 minutes arguing with her.


SeaWorld?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> SeaWorld?


LOL!

Nah, they said they didn't want her. That's why she was out in the street in the first place.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sucks how much money dude lost because of this stupid woman


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

x100 said:


> The best $5.70 you even invested.. prolly tax deductable too as it's tools for the trade..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PEH6LK/?tag=ubne0c-20




LOL


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Might want to remove the video before getting deactivated or ticketed for transporting children not in car seats.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Might want to remove the video before getting deactivated or ticketed for transporting children not in car seats.


Burgertime just posts stuff she finds online.
Not her video.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Might want to remove the video before getting deactivated or ticketed for transporting children not in car seats.


Yeah it's ok to transport kids without car seats though! Wtf?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Why is the front passenger side headrest missing?
And why did this alleged passenger slide over behind that seat?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Why is the front passenger side headrest missing?
> And why did this alleged passenger slide over behind that seat?
> 
> View attachment 287191


Makes me wonder if he does that to film in general because that's where most pax sit in the backseat...


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Bullshit Uber isnt refunding anything. Customer is Ubers master. Anything customer says or does to drivers is ok. Uber loves to crap on their drivers.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Makes me wonder if he does that to film in general because that's where most pax sit in the backseat...


Yea probably, it's made it to the news so it cant be staged. But... it's a liability for someone sitting up front.
Even in the news video you can see the headrest missing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

noob ass drivers, he doesnt understand that she can just start wailing on him, hes in a vulnerable spot

just get out, open her door, point your cell phone at her so she knows shes being recorded and call the police


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

He needed to get out and open her door and tell her to get out or go to jail for trespassing on his property. Once the ride is cancelled or concluded by the driver, no passenger has the right to remain in the vehicle. He needed to call the police the moment she refused to get out of the car.

But whoa, wait! The fat woman finally gets out and two small children slide in who should be in car seats? Who transports children without car seats? What state is this?


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

More and more videos like that come out every single day
This Travis scam have turned pax in a ps
Lol


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Call the police.
Exit the vehicle.
Set off car alarm to draw attention and awkwardness.

But seriously, if he says he's going to the police station, go to the police station. If he wasn't going there, he should have stayed parked. 

Secondly, that would have been mad awkward pulling up to pick up a pax and that woman wouldn't get out. Don't accept another ride until it's resolved.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Is he still active?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Call the police.
> Exit the vehicle.
> Set off car alarm to draw attention and awkwardness.


And crank up some scratching vinyl or nails on a chalkboard at full!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Here’s how you know it’s real... and don’t lie because I know you probably just watched and didn’t get it either. 
Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn’t cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else’s. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
This guy is captain rookie.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


>


At least this nutbar didn't smash the window!!! LOL. Never heard so much profanity coming from a middle age woman. LMAO.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Very nice, you're right. Someone just got into another car for my Juno this morning came back right before the 5 minute timer. She got in my car and first thing I said was "I was wondering where you were going...".

"but the last three letters of the plate were the same"

[black Sonata (me), white Accord (him)]


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

michael7227 said:


> Very nice, you're right. Someone just got into another car for my Juno this morning came back right before the 5 minute timer. She got in my car and first thing I said was "I was wondering where you were going...".
> 
> "but the last three letters of the plate were the same"
> 
> [black Sonata (me), white Accord (him)]


That's a pax not paying attention. This was different. The driver in this video basically invited biggie into the car by spewing PAX names. 
Biggie's immediate wanting to change destinations was red flag #2, easily fixed by having Biggie change the destination before taking the vehicle out of park. 
If buggie couldn't do it, Biggie not the right PAX.
Rookie driver deserved what happened and didn't even learn from it.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

I'm a nonemployee disposable uber driver
I'm Not an Uber Corporate Enforcer
I drive from point A to B for Money

in Theory: The driver is in control.
Frankly, *he* *ESCALATED* the *situation* beyond reason (I get it.....he's young, emotional and inexperienced = the perfect storm)

Keep Calm, and take the Cash
Log off the app,
Take her to her destination
Log back in and continue your life










If I was interviewing this driver for any job and found this video online
I won't hire him because of immaturity issues.
Stuff like this will Follow him for years, damaging his young career.

Im confident the pax could care less​


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I'm a nonemployee disposable uber driver
> I'm Not paid to "enforce" uber's Policy
> I drive from point A to B for Money
> 
> ...


No, inexperienced would be taking the cash off the app and continue the trip. If anything were to happen, even if it wasn't his fault, he would have NO insurance what-so-ever. If this happens tell the passengers they may have accidentally cancelled they ride (even if its a lie). You prompt them to reorder the ride again. If they get you, great, if not they must exit the vehicle and wait for the next driver. Explain the law and TOS. You will not risk your safety or thiers. Make sure you pull over to the nearest closest corner for them to exit safely. And yes, remain calm.


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I'm a nonemployee disposable uber driver
> I'm Not paid to "enforce" uber's Policy
> I drive from point A to B for Money
> 
> ...


So in your judgment, $5-$10 which she would not give you(I understand experience is missing for you to see that) is worth endangering yourself over with driving illegally as you are not a commercial driver... Stay and drive for uber until you do something stupid and you get deactivated and end up in jail...

A person earlier hit it right on the head... Threaten her with a charge of trespassing, get out and call the police and be loud on the phone. Most likely she will get the **** out if she hears you on the phone... I have done exactly that and it did not take more than 5 minutes until I was back in the car driving...

I bet good money she was a ****ing gypsy... I have encountered a few of those degenerates.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

No way you take a cancelled ride or take cash off app in that instance. In NYC (it looked like NYC) we have the Taxi and Limousine Commission which includes a police force (mostly undercover) and they are sneaky bastards. So it's not so easy to "just take the cash" you are risking big fines and such.

I still think this was a mistake as alluded to earlier and the pax was used to jumping in gypsies in the outer boroughs...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Why is the front passenger side headrest missing?
> And why did this alleged passenger slide over behind that seat?
> 
> View attachment 287191


She's taking up 2 seats


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> She's taking up 2 seats


Charge her double.

That Kid's a loose canon
Should be deactived before he goes postal



Ubericator said:


> So in your judgment, $5-$10 which she would not give you(I understand experience is missing for you to see that) is worth endangering yourself over with driving illegally as you are not a commercial driver... Stay and drive for uber until you do something stupid and you get deactivated and end up in jail...
> 
> A person earlier hit it right on the head... Threaten her with a charge of trespassing, get out and call the police and be loud on the phone. Most likely she will get the @@@@ out if she hears you on the phone... I have done exactly that and it did not take more than 5 minutes until I was back in the car driving...
> 
> I bet good money she was a @@@@ing gypsy... I have encountered a few of those degenerates.


LOL
an Uber driver calling someone a degenerate 
The hypocrisy


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> I'm a nonemployee disposable uber driver
> I'm Not an Uber Corporate Enforcer
> I drive from point A to B for Money
> 
> ...


See the problem with that is, if he takes the cash and he gets into an accident, Uber insurance will not be effective. If he has personal insurance, then he isn't covering Biggie. Biggie can sue him for any reason in the world and then youngster can be screwed for life as well.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

My intuition tells me the car was for someone else and she took advantage when he asked her if she is so and so. 
He should of given her one opportunity to leave the car and then call 911.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> No, inexperienced would be taking the cash off the app and continue the trip. If anything were to happen, even if it wasn't his fault, he would have NO insurance what-so-ever. If this happens tell the passengers they may have accidentally cancelled they ride (even if its a lie). You prompt them to reorder the ride again. If they get you, great, if not they must exit the vehicle and wait for the next driver. Explain the law and TOS. You will not risk your safety or thiers. Make sure you pull over to the nearest closest corner for them to exit safely. And yes, remain calm.


Always lie and say "I've done this before and gotten a ticket for it... Uber will not cover the ticket and I'm not risking it again." For whatever reason. Make it seem like it's already happened and some will actually sympathize and get out. I've had that three times before where 5 people tried climbing into my X and I explained I did that before, got a hefty ticket and the payout against the ticket is not worth it, and that Uber will not cover it. Then they go on "oh it's just down the corner" and you just keep explaining that it's your driving record and whatever amount of money they are offering won't cover it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Burgertime just posts stuff she finds online.
> Not her video.


That's Admin.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


That's what I think is what happened too.


----------



## AntHill (Dec 28, 2018)

I bet this guy got a 1 star rating from this pax and that Uber wouldn't take it off his record.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> No way you take a cancelled ride or take cash off app in that instance. In NYC (it looked like NYC) we have the Taxi and Limousine Commission which includes a police force (mostly undercover) and they are sneaky bastards. So it's not so easy to "just take the cash" you are risking big fines and such.
> 
> I still think this was a mistake as alluded to earlier and the pax was used to jumping in gypsies in the outer boroughs...


--->IF the Rules U FOLLOW
brought u to a below minimum wage gig while destroying ur vehicle
following the rules of a company & City that considers you a Disposable nonemployee.

.....Of WHAT use are the Rules

U should admit your situation
There would be more dignity in it.

Think OUTSIDE the box little shaver.



BurgerTiime said:


> No, inexperienced would be taking the cash off the app and continue the trip. If anything were to happen, even if it wasn't his fault, he would have NO insurance what-so-ever. If this happens tell the passengers they may have accidentally cancelled they ride (even if its a lie). You prompt them to reorder the ride again. If they get you, great, if not they must exit the vehicle and wait for the next driver. Explain the law and TOS. You will not risk your safety or thiers. Make sure you pull over to the nearest closest corner for them to exit safely. And yes, remain calm.


Nonsense.
Think outside the box
Or forever be the working poor


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

LOL my situation is just fine within the rules. Don't know what you are on...

I like you antagonists floating around here on uberpeople. Keeps this site a little saucy!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> LOL my situation is just fine within the rules. Don't know what you are on...


Living in denial is a prerequisite for uber drivers


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

buy good earplugs, and blast death metal...................then they will leave LOL


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> buy good earplugs, and blast death metal...................then they will leave LOL


If I am ever faced with that situation this was one of the outs I thought about!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

michael7227 said:


> If I am ever faced with that situation this was one of the outs I thought about!


Sounds like u open yourself up to assault charges and deactivation
Pax's Lawyer will prove your action
Damaged his clients hearing

He'll then file suit against uber for negligence
For allowing u access to the platform.

Dude, grow up. This is real world stuff
WITH REAL Consequences for your actions


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

0:30 I actually side with the pax when she cancelled. That damn rider app makes it crazy easy to drunk fat finger cancel instead of update address.

1:30 Dunno why dude got upset. its flat surge now. have her order again or hand the phone over. no need to get immediately hostile.
2:30 at this point, dude ask her for the iphone, order another ride and make sure u get it. make sure u rate & tip ur self quickly. LOL

Brah, that could have been handled soo much better without you getting all ANTSY.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Then 2 kids get in and should have car seats.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Nice catch. Also the article states that drivers and passengers should verify it is the correct Uber/rider. I think you are right.



Rosalita said:


> But whoa, wait! The fat woman finally gets out and two small children slide in who should be in car seats? Who transports children without car seats? What state is this?


And on NYE too. At night. In the rain. 



dirtylee said:


> 0:30 I actually side with the pax when she cancelled. That damn rider app makes it crazy easy to drunk fat finger cancel instead of update address.
> 
> 1:30 Dunno why dude got upset. its flat surge now. have her order again or hand the phone over. no need to get immediately hostile.
> 2:30 at this point, dude ask her for the iphone, order another ride and make sure u get it. make sure u rate & tip ur self quickly. LOL
> ...


I dunno. Unless I am sure they canceled by accident, I don't want that rider in the vehicle with me even if the re-request or promise cash. Someone who would do shady stuff like that is also likely to do a false report or low rate you to get a free ride.

Besides it seems very likely it was the wrong pax in the first place.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> 2:30 at this point, dude ask her for the iphone, order another ride and make sure u get it. make sure u rate & tip ur self quickly. LOL
> 
> .


I've done this before. What it was it was the trip automatically cancelled. This guy had just left a strip club and it cancelled mid ride. When we tried it , worked for an X ride and not a black ride. I told the customer under no circumstances would I be taking him on X.
I was nice enough to drop him back at the strip club parking lot. It seemed like he was ashamed so I didn't want to dig too deep.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Driver has no idea what he is doing. He should have took that woman's phone and just re-ordered ride. She was practically pressing the phone in his hand. Then at the end he lets another woman with toddlers and no car-seats climb into the vehicle? Amateur hour all around.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I need a cam like this, what cam was he using?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Driver has no idea what he is doing. He should have took that woman's phone and just re-ordered ride. She was practically pressing the phone in his hand. Then at the end he lets another woman with toddlers and no car-seats climb into the vehicle? Amateur hour all around.


He knew exactly what he was doing.
Re-ordering the ride wouldn't have given him the surge he had the first time.
So therefore he didn't want to give her a ride anymore. 
Not at base.

You would have given her a ride at base when she cancelled the surge ride?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He knew exactly what he was doing.
> Re-ordering the ride wouldn't have given him the surge he had the first time.
> So therefore he didn't want to give her a ride anymore.
> Not at base.
> ...


It depends on the length of the ride. I mean, if this woman was going less than 5km, then re-order ride, get her out of vehicle, 1*, move on with life. Uber drivers tend to escalate situations instead of finding mutually beneficial ways of ending the ride. He could have rebooked the ride and taken a $20 cash tip. There are so many 'non-cringy' ways out of this situation. But stubborn Uber drivers want to be 'RIGHT' instead of expedient. Dealing with people is hard. If you cannot figure out ways to move a situation along, then you are probably not well suited to Ubering, even PT.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It depends on the length of the ride. I mean, if this woman was going less than 5km, then re-order ride, get her out of vehicle, 1*, move on with life. Uber drivers tend to escalate situations instead of finding mutually beneficial ways of ending the ride. He could have rebooked the ride and taken a $20 cash tip. There are so many 'non-cringy' ways out of this situation. But stubborn Uber drivers want to be 'RIGHT' instead of expedient. Dealing with people is hard. If you cannot figure out ways to move a situation along, then you are probably not well suited to Ubering, even PT.


Again I disagree. 
This kind of thing happens on a very small percentage of rides. 
Most Uber drivers handle situations just fine.

I would not let someone trying to pull one over on me get their way and make a fool out of me.

If you would, that's your choice I guess. 
But I think this driver did the right thing refusing to continue the ride and letting her win.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Ok rook, you made like 7 mistakes in this ride.

First off, you gave her a name. She took it because she was cold and wanted to get out of surge area. Your REAL pax cancelled after you drove off with this dummy in your car.

Second, you threaten to call cops, but don't. Never do that. Call them.

Third, you said you would accept 40 bucks in cash on camera, but then seemed to realize a) she wasn't going to pay you anything and b) you were recording yourself.

Fourth, you threaten to drive to the precinct, but don't. Again, either do it or don't (although you probably shouldn't because of point 6).

Fifth, you ACCEPT another Uber request WHILE you have some rando in your car that you can't get out. What the hell would you have done if she refused to get out when the next pax was trying to get in. Think, man, THINK!

Sixth, you are driving her around COMPLETELY UNINSURED if she really had canceled her request. You MUST NOT EVER DO THIS. You seriously can't risk not having a PAX on the app--you need a record of them in your car the ENTIRE ride, and if you can't show that, you are putting yourself in serious legal jeopardy.

Seventh, you literally SHOW YOURSELF picking up kids without car seats directly afterward.

Just so bad, my dude, SO bad.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Exactly. She never cancelled, because it was not her car to begin with. The actual passenger cancelled when he drove away from them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have cancelled a ride by accident on a ride lol


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

ANTlifebaby said:


> Ok rook, you made like 7 mistakes in this ride.
> 
> First off, you gave her a name. She took it because she was cold and wanted to get out of surge area. Your REAL pax cancelled after you drove off with this dummy in your car.
> 
> ...


#8: NEVER PICK UP FAT CHICKS


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

ANTlifebaby said:


> Ok rook, you made like 7 mistakes in this ride.
> 
> First off, you gave her a name. She took it because she was cold and wanted to get out of surge area. Your REAL pax cancelled after you drove off with this dummy in your car.
> 
> ...


He also left his phone in the car when he exited the vehicle to pretend to talk to the cop.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually, driver could have simply taken her to the original destination and collected full fare. EzPZ. Don't put yourself through all this nightmare arguing with scammers and drunks. Might have required a message to Uber, but he has dashcam and passenger requested and started the trip.

Driver lost his cool and will be deactivated for dropping the F-bomb numerous times, unfortunately.

This should have not been posted online...


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Somebody please put this bovine-spongiform infected cow out of its misery.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> That's what I think is what happened too.


Of course that's what happened. Gotta love the post edit narratives too.... 'She doesn't want to pay surge'. LOL. andithoughtiwasretardeded..


----------



## Lovinguber (Nov 22, 2018)

Moonrider said:


> Dude handled it all wrong.
> Cancel notification comes. Pull over.
> "Ma'am, you canceled the ride, you need to get out of my car."
> "No? You have 30 seconds to get out or I call the police."
> ...


yeh it so simple


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

But then he took two kids with no car seats. ****ed up night.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Jerryk2 said:


> But then he took two kids with no car seats. @@@@ed up night.


Conclusion: that driver personalized his racism
Choosing that woman to enforce the "rules"

The next couple with kids, No enforcement.

......But, he's young, inexperienced and emotional
So many of u "20 something YO"
are unnecessarily Emotional

Allowing people and situations to dictate ur emotional reactions
is not being an adult
.....Causing u to lose control of the situation


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

I swear to god if this ever happens to me I'm driving out of town until I run out of gas. We can sit on the side of the road all night.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Jerryk2 said:


> I swear to god if this ever happens to me I'm driving out of town until I run out of gas. We can sit on the side of the road all night.


unch: you tell 'em Rocky !!unch:


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Moonrider said:


> Dude handled it all wrong.
> Cancel notification comes. Pull over.
> "Ma'am, you canceled the ride, you need to get out of my car."
> "No? You have 30 seconds to get out or I call the police."
> ...


That won't solve the problem. The cops on a busy night are not going to rush over to evict a woman from an Uber car. And once they arrive, they are not going to charge the woman, they are going to talk gently to her and coax her out of the car.

This woman knows all that, she knows nothing is going to happen to her. In the end, as a driver you either stick up for your principles and wait , but lose a lot in potential rides in the process or you give in to the woman's blackmail, drive her to where she wants to go and get her out of your car.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

fields said:


> That won't solve the problem. The cops on a busy night are not going to rush over to evict a woman from an Uber car. And once they arrive, they are not going to charge the woman, they are going to talk gently to her and coax her out of the car.
> 
> This woman knows all that, she knows nothing is going to happen to her. In the end, as a driver you either stick up for your principles and wait , but lose a lot in potential rides in the process or you give in to the woman's blackmail, drive her to where she wants to go and get her out of your car.


That's why you place her under arrest and call the police dispatch to inform them that you are requesting to relinquish a trespasser into their custody. They'll come for that.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Yup....this is what happened

I would have made this a cash up front gratuity ride after the cancel notification came in. She looks like the type to pay cash with no snitchin


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They should BOTH be kicked off the platform. Period


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

RDWRER said:


> That's why you place her under arrest and call the police dispatch to inform them that you are requesting to relinquish a trespasser into their custody. They'll come for that.


Unless she threatened you with violence the cops will just issue a trespasser warning, now if she gets loud with the cops then she is off to jail.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Unless she threatened you with violence the cops will just issue a trespasser warning, now if she gets loud with the cops then she is off to jail.


Her owner obviously forgot to feed her that evening. That explains why she was so grouchy.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Unless she threatened you with violence the cops will just issue a trespasser warning, now if she gets loud with the cops then she is off to jail.


I didn't say they would do anything about it. I said they would come running. That said, you have every right to perform a citizen's arrest if need be to have someone removed and then relinquish that person to law enforcement. They would have to remove the person by force if necessary at that point.


----------



## 16tons (Oct 10, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Why wasn't there a head restraint on the front passenger seat? It's easier to see the passengers, but... Sometimes we have four passengers... just saying...


----------



## HYPExBEAST (Dec 19, 2017)

Did u take those kids with no child seat ?


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

Then you see 2 toddlers that should have booster seats! Also get the f!! K out of my car.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

A big FU to lyft and uber who keep these assholes on their platforms and for having a massive double standard for how they deal with passengers and drives. Had he said any of the shit she said he would be suspended and then deactivated. We take your safety very seriously. FU to that bs


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It depends on the length of the ride. I mean, if this woman was going less than 5km, then re-order ride, get her out of vehicle, 1*, move on with life. Uber drivers tend to escalate situations instead of finding mutually beneficial ways of ending the ride. He could have rebooked the ride and taken a $20 cash tip. There are so many 'non-cringy' ways out of this situation. But stubborn Uber drivers want to be 'RIGHT' instead of expedient. Dealing with people is hard. If you cannot figure out ways to move a situation along, then you are probably not well suited to Ubering, even PT.


THIS. 
Unfortunately we are not just transporting from a to b , but also customer service. Have to be a to communicate calmly



Working4peanuts said:


> #8: NEVER PICK UP FAT CHICKS


That's like 70% then...


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

I had a pax yesterday that wouldn't leave my car. Lucky for me I was near a police station so I told him to get out of my car and he said or else what! I told him or else we can go to that police station over there and have them remove you he finally leaves but not before telling me your lucky I didn't strangle you and I had told him he was being filmed. So stupid.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

Car seats in NYC are up to the RIDER.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

JTTwentySeven
Play by the rules and ur wu


DexNex said:


> Exactly. She never cancelled, because it was not her car to begin with. The actual passenger cancelled when he drove away from them.


that's a game changer. how do we know this?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Where is emdeplam ?


----------



## Rockydrive (Dec 18, 2018)

And he went ahead and picked two kids without car seat????


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

The driver cursed many times. It's hard to imagine that Uber won't deactivate him



KD_LA said:


> Why is the front passenger side headrest missing?
> And why did this alleged passenger slide over behind that seat?
> 
> View attachment 287191


It's missing because (I'm guessing) it would block the camera's view.



UberLaLa said:


> Actually, driver could have simply taken her to the original destination and collected full fare. EzPZ. Don't put yourself through all this nightmare arguing with scammers and drunks. Might have required a message to Uber, but he has dashcam and passenger requested and started the trip.
> 
> Driver lost his cool and will be deactivated for dropping the F-bomb numerous times, unfortunately.
> 
> This should have not been posted online...


Agreed.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Interesting theory


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Anybody have her name or phone number ? She's hot !!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Rockydrive said:


> And he went ahead and picked two kids without car seat????


So much wrong in that video.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Working4peanuts said:


> My hero! Good for you Uber dude. How come you didn't press the 911 button though? I would have done that first thing.
> 
> Anyway, good job. Hope that second rider had a car seat though...


Mo car seat need im NyC when riding in a TLC car (taxi plates)


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> Mo car seat need im NyC when riding in a TLC car (taxi plates)


Same in Toronto. Taxis are considered as public transportation. Ya don't know which dumb ass decided that policy


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Tim Wizard said:


> Then you see 2 toddlers that should have booster seats! Also get the f!! K out of my car.





Rockydrive said:


> And he went ahead and picked two kids without car seat????


No car seat needed in NyC when riding in a TLC car (taxi plates)



METRO3 said:


> Same in Toronto. Taxis are considered as public transportation. Ya don't know which dumb ass decided that policy


Here in NYC you have to have a taxi license, taxi plates and commercial insurance in order to driver for Uber/lyft


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Might want to remove the video before getting deactivated or ticketed for transporting children not in car seats.


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Unless she threatened you with violence the cops will just issue a trespasser warning, now if she gets loud with the cops then she is off to jail.


If you place someone under citizens arrest, at least in my state, then the police will be taking her into custody because you are the arresting person, not them, so they do not have the authority to issue a warning. Of course, you will then also be the witness against her in court too, and if it is a false arrest, that is also a serious crime. In my state, I'm not sure trespass is an applicable crime for being in someone else's car without permission. The trespass laws use the word "land" or "building" in Nevada and I'm not sure a car qualifies.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> They should BOTH be kicked off the platform. Period


PAX isn't on a platform to be kicked from, that's why there isn't a single @ given. The driver has no idea how the system works.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> No car seat needed in NyC when riding in a TLC car (taxi plates)
> 
> Here in NYC you have to have a taxi license, taxi plates and commercial insurance in order to driver for Uber/lyft


Ohhhh I was wondering why the taxi drivers was helping luber drivers get minimum wage. Do they have to pay for commercial insurance or is that something LUBER pays for?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

radikia said:


> Anybody have her name or phone number ? She's hot !!!


Ask for Jenny!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

x100 said:


> The best $5.70 you even invested.. prolly tax deductable too as it's tools for the trade..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PEH6LK/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


You. Just. Made. My. Day.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Moonrider said:


> Dude handled it all wrong.
> Cancel notification comes. Pull over.
> "Ma'am, you canceled the ride, you need to get out of my car."
> "No? You have 30 seconds to get out or I call the police."
> ...


This!

No getting out of the car! No joyride to cop station! No asking her to get out nicely! No ma'am. No please. Just say Get the F out of my car.

He drew this out too long.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

x100 said:


> The best $5.70 you even invested.. prolly tax deductable too as it's tools for the trade..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002PEH6LK/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> ...


I was joking about doing this in another thread but ya that will def do the trick. I want to use this on smelly pax too. Oh I'm so sorry must be something I ate. I would be happy to cancel your ride if it bothers you. But knowing their cheapness they will continue with the ride


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> You. Just. Made. My. Day.


Keep the receipt for ur accountant.. YW!

Now don't get arrested for assault with spray can. I know if you pass gas in front of cops they can get you.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Unless she threatened you with violence the cops will just issue a trespasser warning, now if she gets loud with the cops then she is off to jail.


She won't get abusive with the cops, she knows what she is doing. Probably has seen it all on the numerous reality cops TV shows.

Sadly, the smart thing to do is to take her where she wants to go.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

fields said:


> She won't get abusive with the cops, she knows what she is doing. Probably has seen it all on the numerous reality cops TV shows.
> 
> Sadly, the smart thing to do is to take her where she wants to go.


No the smart thing to do is go to a police station. Like how far can the station be.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> No the smart thing to do is go to a police station. Like how far can the station be.


You are still wasting time driving her to a police station. Once there, what do you do? Do you exit your vehicle, leave this woman alone in your car or do you wait for an eternity till someone inside the police station comes to help you?


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

fields said:


> You are still wasting time driving her to a police station. Once there, what do you do? Do you exit your vehicle, leave this woman alone in your car or do you wait for an eternity till someone inside the police station comes to help you?


I would bet anything she would get out of the car once she saw that he was being serious about going to the police station.
And If she still didn't then ya go get a cop and politely ask them to help you remove a passenger from the car. On a scale of 5 5 being crazy insane pax she was a 3. I've seen much more crazy angry pax videos on YouTube


----------



## bigsneakertees (Nov 18, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://bronx.news12.com/story/39721...etween-uber-driver-passenger-caught-on-camera
> 
> She refused to get out of his car, but eventually left after 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


we go through this arrogant garbage from these passengers everyday , then we get in trouble by uber for this .


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> Ohhhh I was wondering why the taxi drivers was helping luber drivers get minimum wage. Do they have to pay for commercial insurance or is that something LUBER pays for?


We have to get the same insurance yellow/green cabs have which is commercial insurance about $270-$400 a month for liability only


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lenny_yellow_cab said:


> We have to get the same insurance yellow/green cabs have which is commercial insurance about $270-$400 a month for liability only


So luber doesn't pay for it? Here in Toronto they pay for commercial insurance


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

METRO3 said:


> So luber doesn't pay for it? Here in Toronto they pay for commercial insurance


Different ballgame here in nYc.

The overhead costs are way higher here to drove for Uber/lyft


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

METRO3 said:


> So luber doesn't pay for it? Here in Toronto they pay for commercial insurance


Uber would be forced to pull out, hence the higher rates in NYC.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


>


Did Uber send the driver their guide of Community standards ? Of course, it's the driver that messed up and never the passenger as you can see . LOL



Pax Collector said:


> Oversized, bloated and bigoted lardbucket. I wonder what her rating was... Maybe a 4.2? Oh no, that's in metric tons.


..........and I'll bet, Uber emailed him their " Community standards " .



Cableguynoe said:


> Sucks how much money dude lost because of this stupid woman


.............and on top of that, Uber sent him their guide of " community standards " .



bigsneakertees said:


> we go through this arrogant garbage from these passengers everyday , then we get in trouble by uber for this .


So true then they'll send you the driver a warning saying " your risking being deactivated if we ( Uber ) gets more reports of anything like this happening again . FACT !


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://bronx.news12.com/story/39721...etween-uber-driver-passenger-caught-on-camera
> 
> She refused to get out of his car, but eventually left after 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


pool is F***ING ridiculous. i never do it and I NEVER request it.



siberia said:


> Bullshit Uber isnt refunding anything. Customer is Ubers master. Anything customer says or does to drivers is ok. Uber loves to crap on their drivers.


YUP!


----------



## Ridesharing_Pilot (Nov 17, 2018)

Rosalita said:


> He needed to get out and open her door and tell her to get out or go to jail for trespassing on his property. Once the ride is cancelled or concluded by the driver, no passenger has the right to remain in the vehicle. He needed to call the police the moment she refused to get out of the car.
> 
> But whoa, wait! The fat woman finally gets out and two small children slide in who should be in car seats? Who transports children without car seats? What state is this?


BINGO!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Okay, did no one else notice two young kids jump in the car????

This Guy did so much wrong here.....no water, no gum, no mints....he is earning his deactivation.


----------



## siberia (Dec 20, 2018)

Stupid video. Uber surge pig. $40 for 4 miles. Gtfo. Take a $12 and stop being a baby.


----------



## Nosmoke704 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

"seppuku" comes to mind


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber's stance on car seats for ALL 50 STATES:
https://www.uber.com/blog/driver-ub...Q_cpa_en&utm_content=&utm_source=affiliate-ir


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Next up, two crying babies, no car seats!!! Whada nightmare


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber's stance on car seats for ALL 50 STATES:
> https://www.uber.com/blog/driver-uber-for-families/?utm_term=3YoQXZ0uvxyJTZb0EWQ:NRupUkgTuv3mNxZayM0&adg_id=218769&cid=10078&utm_campaign=affiliate-ir-Skimbit Ltd._1_-99_national_D_all_ACQ_cpa_en&utm_content=&utm_source=affiliate-ir


First paragraph for my state:

"Who is responsible for child safety seat use? The law is clear that the parent or legal guardian is not clear."

Well, that's helpful.

Wait...

"...the parent or legal guardian is not clear."

Is this some Scientology thing?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

KenLV said:


> First paragraph for my state:
> 
> "Who is responsible for child safety seat use? The law is clear that the parent or legal guardian is not clear."
> 
> ...


Select your state:
https://www.apps.vtti.vt.edu/testing/childseat/map.html
According to a lawyer I spoke to it's up to the passengers to provide the car seat in states that are not clear for ridesharing. 
The reason for this is that you open yourself a potential lawsuit. A number a reasons: Car seat was installed improperly, car seat had serious wear, car seat had factory recall, car seat was not appropriate for the child (size/weight), car seat was counterfeit manufacture, vehicle seat belt was not properly used. 
So yeah, you let them bring a car seat, make them install it and buckled the child in. Put all the burden on the guardian.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

*Regarding NYC:

What the Law says*

*Taxi cabs are exempt from requiring car seat so it's up to your own judgment.*

"Drivers of yellow medallion taxicabs and for-hire vehicles and their passengers, are *exempt* from laws regarding car seats and seatbelts. Keep in mind, the TLC encourages everyone in the vehicle to buckle their seatbelts while riding in a cab. There are no Taxi and Limousine Commission rules regarding this, as it is a State exemption. Passengers with children are encouraged to bring their own car seats, which the drivers must allow passengers to install.

**NOTE* - Children under the age of seven are permitted to sit on an adult's lap."

**** The driver seatbelt rule has changed. The rest I believe still stands.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Select your state:
> https://www.apps.vtti.vt.edu/testing/childseat/map.html
> According to a lawyer I spoke to it's up to the passengers to provide the car seat in states that are not clear for ridesharing.
> The reason for this is that you open yourself a potential lawsuit. A number a reasons: Car seat was installed improperly, car seat had serious wear, car seat had factory recall, car seat was not appropriate for the child (size/weight), car seat was counterfeit manufacture, vehicle seat belt was not properly used.
> So yeah, you let them bring a car seat, make them install it and buckled the child in. Put all the burden on the guardian.


I understand how to use the site - I also understand the law and my responsibility (or lack thereof).

I quoted the first paragraph for Nevada, specifically this sentence:



KenLV said:


> *"The law is clear that the parent or legal guardian is not clear."*


Read it.

Whoever wrote it screwed up.

It's not grammatically correct and has no meaning.

That was my point.


----------



## MyPeeps (Sep 18, 2018)

Grab your cell phone get out dial 911?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Oversized, bloated and bigoted lardbucket. I wonder what her rating was... Maybe a 4.2? Oh no, that's in metric tons.


In chicago we can't see ratings.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In chicago we can't see ratings.


Yeah, well, the day that happens here is the day I'll stop driving.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, well, the day that happens here is the day I'll stop driving.


I had a ride with a woman last week. I picked her up and she didn't have a coat on. Red flag 1.

I get there and she says this is her first stop. She brings multiple babies into the car, no child seat. I told her i couldn't take them and she said all uber drivers do it why can't you!!!! She wanted to fight and destroy my car.

Moral of the story, this is one of the many dangers of not having pax reviews. Risked my life and car for $2 while fuber made about $4.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah it's ok to transport kids without car seats though! Wtf?


Hey, the first one looked tall enough to ride without a booster seat. Couldn't tell with the other kid- video ended.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

May H. said:


> Hey, the first one looked tall enough to ride without a booster seat. Couldn't tell with the other kid- video ended.


In California a child must be 4' 8" to ride without a booster seat.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

BenDrivin said:


> In California a child must be 4' 8" to ride without a booster seat.


It's actually 4'9" to ride without a booster seat in California or at least 8 years of age.
But every state has different laws...
Anyway, the video ended before the second ride started. He could have canceled the second ride. If he's adheres strongly to Uber rules about taking cash then it's likely he follows all the rules. I actually had a pax who went back inside his house and produced a booster seat on request.


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, well, the day that happens here is the day I'll stop driving.


Sounds like Juno here in nYc


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Here's how you know it's real... and don't lie because I know you probably just watched and didn't get it either.
> Driver is too stupid to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.
> This guy is captain rookie.


Always ask for their name.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder if the the Uber payment of $30 "compensation he was owed" included a tip. Oh wait, its Uber so "*No need to tip. The tip is included in the price*."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Whoops, this doesn't look like the Uber training video I watched LOL


You saw a " TRAINING VIDEO " !?!?

When did those come into existance ?

Still waiting for my " UBER WELCOME KIT" to arrive in the Mail . . .

Any Day now

Only been 4 years . . .


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You saw a " TRAINING VIDEO " !?!?
> 
> When did those come into existance ?
> 
> ...


You mean you never been to Uber's YouTube channel ? Lots of motivation lol, now if only they added this video...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber_Dubler said:


> I wonder if the the Uber payment of $30 "compensation he was owed" included a tip. Oh wait, its Uber so "*No need to tip. The tip is included in the price*."


Nice Touch Uber.

Uber reinstated the DRIVER PAYMENT of $30.00 !

ONLY AFTER THE STORY GAINED NATIONAL MEDIA ATTENTION !

$30.00



Jay Dean said:


> You mean you never been to Uber's YouTube channel ? Lots of motivation lol, now if only they added this video...


Torches & Pitchforks.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Goblina vs. Pajeet! Who will win?!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

So many things driver did wrong. Not going into detail on here. We all know what they are. But then allowing kids and no child seats. Yep should get the boot for that alone.


----------



## Ubern008 (Jan 9, 2019)

siberia said:


> Bullshit Uber isnt refunding anything. Customer is Ubers master. Anything customer says or does to drivers is ok. Uber loves to crap on their drivers.


Hahahaha refunding him $30 my asssss. No more pings for dis guyyy


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

Lmao. What a dumb ass guy. Just drive her wherever she wants to go and call Uber to complain that she cancelled mid way. Most likely she's not doing it the first time so Uber knows these types of human garbage exists. Happened to me several times. I got my full pay with no drama.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Fisfis said:


> Lmao. What a dumb ass guy. Just drive her wherever she wants to go and call Uber to complain that she cancelled mid way. Most likely she's not doing it the first time so Uber knows these types of human garbage exists. Happened to me several times. I got my full pay with no drama.


I understand your rationale, but for me it's the principle, you cancel a trip midway through and you get the boot plain and simple.


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

part-timer said:


> I understand your rationale, but for me it's the principle, you cancel a trip midway through and you get the boot plain and simple.


Not really man. Happens sometimes. People are idiots and they cancel by mistake.

A select customer did this to me once. He apologized and venmo me double the fare he was supposed to pay. Some people don't want to accept they did something wrong. They don't want to look stupid.

In her case though, let's be fair she offered to pay. The guy's a dumb ass. He wasted his time, got stressed out for no reason AND lost the money.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Undoubtably, Uber will first shame this driver for what he did to this poor woman then send him their link to " Community standards " .


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Has anyone considered feigning car trouble to get rid of an unwanted pax? Pop the hood then get out and cuss at the engine.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> to recognize the hustle. Biggie didn't cancel the ride.. it was cold out so she stole someone else's. Driver asked for PAX by name before she got in. Biggie is on the phone, and the PAX who ordered the ride cancelled it when this dum dum started the ride and drove off.


exactly what happened.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> *Why is the front passenger side headrest missing?*
> And why did this alleged passenger slide over behind that seat?
> 
> View attachment 287191


I'll bet its missing to impale the next dumb ass that tries this shit. ignorant paxhole


----------

